# Wanted: Space marine meltaguns



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey all, Im after four or five meltaguns if anybody has some kicking about their bits box. As cheap as possible, but would prefer a trade.
I have all the spares from a spacewolf terminator squad up for grabs.
A current tyranid codex, with some loose pages (manufacturing fault).
Or something from my Ork army, which would be painted. 
I have a few unassembled Eldar guardians kicking about here as well.
Let me know what you are interested in or prices please. 
Cheers guys!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

The GW site sells five for a few bucks/pounds, buy other stuff and its free shipping. But since you said orks and painted I have five new in the package, metal. might be willing to trade, so tell me about these orks.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the siwft response my good man. But sadly, posting minis to the US may outweigh the cost of buying the meltas in the first place.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

i currently live in the uk. huntingdon


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Now were talking 
I cant go and root through them right now as it would wake up the little ones. But will have a proper look in the morning and sort out a few pics.
Are you interested in anything specific? 
Boys arent a problem. I know I have a pretty decent grot mob spare as well.
I am by no means a pro painter, and the orks were painted a while ago. But they are certainly done to a decent level.
I dont suppose you have a missile launcher spare as well? :grin:


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Boyz or grotz... tough choice. Are they shoota boyz?


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is the ork stuff I have spare.

Shoota boys, bear in mind, these were the first things i painted after an entirely drybrushed necron army  One of them has a slugga choppa combo.








The rest of my boys are made up with tons of these guys, who were batch painted.








Grot mob, the runtherd has a grot prod and squig hound. Also, please note, one of the grots is missing an arm. I have hunted high and low but cannot find it. But it woudnt be too difficult for you to track one down if you went for these guys.








And lastly, I got this set of 5 Deffkoptas from ebay, so cannot take credit for the dodgy paintjob. But they are all complete. They have been converted from missile launchers to shootas.









Let me know if you are interested in any of them, or if you need more/better pictures of something.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Shootas, definitely the shootas, you paint much better than I do. Just PM me your address, and I can put the meltas in the mail. 
I might have a extra AOBR ML, but I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

I shall pm momentarily :biggrin:
If I get your address before 3pm, I will whip these guys off along with the rest of my ebay sales this afternoon. You should get them by morning.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Meltas recieved with many thanks :victory:

This thread may now die peacefully.


----------

